# WHAT TO DO?: Jack knifed trailer.



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Long story short my buddy jackknifed my magic tilit trailer with my gheenoe on it and bent the trailer like this:  / it still tacks and drives straight, but i dont know what to do about it?? It's sad looking and totally bent and makes me depressed to look at. He said a sledge hammer would bend it right back straight but hes 16 years old so not exactly taking his word for it yet....


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

You could always cut the bend out and make into one of those folding-tongue trailers. I'm not sure if that would work but worth looking into.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

It may be trying to track straight, but since the trailer axle isn't parallel to the towing vehicle axle any more you will get some torque where the rubber hits the road, but thats really more of a tread wear thing vs the compromised trailer beam. I would say hammering it straight will only weaken it more. If it seems strong enough as it is then leave it, gheenoes are pretty light so I doubt you'd have an issue. But the safe bet is to get welded and reinforced.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Get it welded and reinforced or find another way to repair it (not a sledge hammer). I would not continue to tow the trailer. You don't want that kind of liability should something happen...neither does your parents nor your insurance company. Just my $.02. 

I had a buddy jackknife the trailer on my old jon boat about 10 years ago. Didn't do any damage to the trailer but did put a huge dent in my rear fender. I of course jumped on the opportunity to rub it in his face, make him feel bad in general and never let him back the trailer down again. ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I wouldn't pound on it with a hammer. It would probably look like crap, with dents and scuffs, and still might not straighten out. Maybe if you take the boat off the trailer and wedge the tongue between two trees, with one tree right at the bend, you can get some of your friends to help you pull the tail end of the trailer in the opposite direction.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

wow this sucks...keep the suggestions coming, i would like to fix this without a penny down weather its my buds money or mine...I don't see how the welding will work?? its bent and would loose length if you chopped it off and reattached it, its bent right ont he first set of bolts that hold the wheel jack on


----------



## HuntinJustin (May 28, 2008)

I had a Jon boat fill up with water in a storm while sitting on a trailer and it buckled like that... well not that direction of course. My buddy cut out the bend and welded angle iron inside the hole then welded the pieces back together and ground down the weld and sprayed it with a galvanizing spray and charged me $60. Unless you were really looking for it, you cant tell it was worked on. 

Of course for a little less money, you could cut out the bend yourself and get a larger piece of steel square pipe and sleeve it, drill it, and bolt it. Make sure you get a spray can of the galvanizing stuff to cover it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't tell from the picture but I've fixed them before. Worth the trip to Port Richey to find out? I would ask for more and better pictures before you made the drive though.

What ever you do, don't heat it or beat it.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

You let your buddy hit with a hammer and let him see how "easy" it is.

I guess the beam is welded to the frame of the trailer?

The sad truth is no matter what you do to get it straight it will not be the best fix. A new trailer is the answer for that.

Cutting and welding maybe your best option, If done correctly. You will have to have a competent welder who will bulid up the repair with additional metal. Expensive, ugly, and no longer galvanized.

Like derrfly said, bending it back will weaken it more. If it is not kinked it might not be a problem.

The tree method is your best bet if you want to attempt it . You will have to brace the other end really good. You will need some leverage like a larger piece of tube.

Call a few welding shops and tool rentals and see if they know of anyone with a small pipe/tube bending machine.  A person with the time, money, tools and energy could make one with a hydraulic car jack using a stronger piece of tube and two securing points. I won't tell you specifics. But I will tell you that you don't want to be near it if one of the securing point fails!


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

If it's a tilt trailer, the tounge is seperate from the "frame" of the trailer, you can unbolt the bent one, and get a new section of galvanized square tube from any trailer supply shop. It'll cost about $40, and a little bit of drilling, and it'll look like new..


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

> You let your buddy hit with a hammer and let him see how "easy" it is.


Don't make it worse. :



> The sad truth is no matter what you do to get it straight it will not be the best fix. A new trailer is the answer for that.


No to little money was part of the criteria



> Cutting and welding maybe your best option, If done correctly. You will have to have a competent welder who will bulid up the repair with additional metal. Expensive, ugly, and no longer galvanized.


Maybe, but it doesn't have to be ugly or expensive and galvanizing is not the only option.



> Like derrfly said, bending it back will weaken it more. If it is not kinked it might not be a problem.


True, but it's only hauling a Gheenoe



> The tree method is your best bet if you want to attempt it . You will have to brace the other end really good. You will need some leverage like a larger piece of tube.
> 
> Call a few welding shops and tool rentals and see if they know of anyone with a small pipe/tube bending machine. A person with the time, money, tools and energy could make one with a hydraulic car jack using a stronger piece of tube and two securing points. I won't tell you specifics. But I will tell you that you don't want to be near it if one of the securing point fails!


You can be more creative and much safer.


A former "active" member on this forum bent a trailer about a year ago. Only took about 10 mins and we sat around a BS'd over a cold one for another 30.  Not saying that's the case here, but it may be.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I can tow the gheenoe with 2 hands when the wheel is jacked, not very heavy because its a 13' highsider with a 4hp and rip tide TM. Im geussing shy of 500lbs? 

I like this tree method but someone needs to discribe it in-depth, is it just bending it back straight?

Magic Tilt stopped making Tilting trailers like 10 years ago so it's not an option on mine, the trailer is a 2006. I'm not going to drive to NPR because i'm not driving the trailer anywhere really at all with the way the trailer is.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> You could always cut the bend out and make into one of those folding-tongue trailers.  I'm not sure if that would work but worth looking into.


OR just cut it and rebolt the cupler and have a shorter tralier


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

well, you asked for options and you got them. : 

The choice really boils down to whether you want to fix it right and be done with it or just try stuff and hope it works. Bending it again to straighten it borders on a 3rd grade science project, but its the cheapest approach unless it fails or worse fails at some inconvenient time in the future resulting in property damage or personal injury. Having a competent welder repair it is an easy job, but will cost money. Any welder worthy of the job will recognize theres a winch stand to contend with and corrosion on raw metal after the repair and will advise accordingly. The best deal in your case would be for you or your friend to know a competent welder that owes you money or a favor.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

His uncle was a welder untill 2 weeks ago :

It's literally impossible to cut it and rebolt the cupler because the wheel jack would be gone forever and i'm not going to sacrafice it, plus the wench starts right behind it as you can see in the picture.

come to thing of it the cupler was bent to the side before all this..i want a free trailer now ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

> I can tow the gheenoe with 2 hands when the wheel is jacked, not very heavy because its a 13' highsider with a 4hp and rip tide TM. Im geussing shy of 500lbs?
> 
> I like this tree method but someone needs to discribe it in-depth, is it just bending it back straight?
> 
> Magic Tilt stopped making Tilting trailers like 10 years ago so it's not an option on mine, the trailer is a 2006. I'm not going to drive to NPR because i'm not driving the trailer anywhere really at all with the way the trailer is.


Last one I did, I left it attached to the truck and put the other end (equal distant from the bend) to a telephone pole. Wrapped a tree saver strap around the trailer at the bend and pulled it with the winch on my Jeep. You have to carefully over bend but it's easy to control using the winch 

This is all good if it's a gradual bend and you just straighten it best you can. If it is in fact crimped, I would straighten first, cut out the bad section (less than 1 foot) slip a piece of square tube inside to gusset and weld back up including plug welding to the gusset. Spray with cold galv. and call it done.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Get two opposing angle irons the size of the trailer beam and three u-bolts and start to crank the nuts on the u-bolts that will fit over the angle irons and the trailer beam should come straight. I would use HD galv. angles (3"x1.5"x24"L) and leave them in place as the trailer beam will not return to the original position.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

It seems like the only good fixes for that kind of bend are going to cost you money. Either take it to a competent welder to fix it or see if one of the swing tounge adapters will work.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

The wheel jack is easy to remove and reattach. Just unscrew the 4 nuts. You may need to spray it with some PB Blaster to get it to loosen-up. I would replace the bolts as they may be bent as well.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

"It's only a Gheenoe" until somebody T-bones it going 60 and breaks off the trailer at the repair point and the "only a Gheenoe" and whats left of the trailer sails across the intersection into a bus stop full of pedestrians. But that could never happen. Could it? Could a lawyer make a case that you where at fault? Here in the good 'ol US of A?
Naw, never. 

There is no half azzed way to fix it in regards to public safety, period. Sorry, but I had to point that out.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

chopper, 
you obviously know nothing about welding, it would take all of 5 minutes to cut that and re-weld it and strength-wise it will be good as new.   you have been given good advice here both structurally and legally. it will cost you a few bucks to get that taken care of to where you would not have to worry about it.  if you bend it back, yes it could hold for a bit, but not be structurally as strong depending on the creep of the metal. Think of a paper clip after you bend it back and forth a few times.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

> "It's only a Gheenoe" until somebody T-bones it going 60 and breaks off the trailer at the repair point and the "only a Gheenoe" and whats left of the trailer sails across the intersection into a bus stop full of pedestrians. But that could never happen. Could it? Could a lawyer make a case that you where at fault? Here in the good 'ol US of A?
> Naw, never.
> 
> There is no half azzed way to fix it in regards to public safety, period. Sorry, but I had to point that out.


Your kidding me right? Now the person is responsible for someone T-Boning him? : I could see if it was gross negligence if the trailer just came apart but common, after being T-boned?

Have you ever looked at the quality of a new trailer. Let me give some insight. It's not done with with a certified welder.

It's only steel, nothing magic, but there is a right way and (how did you put it) "half azzed?" way to do it. Welding with square tube inside would be stronger than the original.

FYI - many trailer manufactures cold bend square tube just to make the shape so they don't have to weld. It's mild steel, not hardened. And while I'll agree that it's better that it not be bent, it is.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> You let your buddy hit with a hammer and let him see how "easy" it is.





> Don't make it worse. :.


 Could it be worse? I was pointing out the futility of attempting that. I should have put a smiley face after it.



> The sad truth is no matter what you do to get it straight it will not be the best fix. A new trailer is the answer for that.





> No to little money was part of the criteria.


He hopes it will cost nothing, sorry for not following the strict code of offering ideas. The only reason I even suggested trying to bend it back was because he requested a no money method. Not the way I would go but what do I know.



> Cutting and welding maybe your best option, If done correctly. You will have to have a competent welder who will bulid up the repair with additional metal. Expensive, ugly, and no longer galvanized.





> Maybe, but it doesn't have to be ugly or expensive and galvanizing is not the only option..


A good welder is not cheap, didn't say he had to use a proffesional. Ugly compared to original, sorry I'm a perfectionists. There is something comparable to the original galvy coating? I would like a big jug of that!



> Like derrfly said, bending it back will weaken it more. If it is not kinked it might not be a problem.





> True, but it's only hauling a Gheenoe.


 Only a liability



> The tree method is your best bet if you want to attempt it . You will have to brace the other end really good. You will need some leverage like a larger piece of tube.
> 
> Call a few welding shops and tool rentals and see if they know of anyone with a small pipe/tube bending machine.  A person with the time, money, tools and energy could make one with a hydraulic car jack using a stronger piece of tube and two securing points. I won't tell you specifics. But I will tell you that you don't want to be near it if one of the securing point fails!





> You can be more creative and much safer.
> 
> 
> A former "active" member on this forum bent a trailer about a year ago.  Only took about 10 mins and we sat around a BS'd over a cold one for another 30.   Not saying that's the case here, but it may be.


Just throwing out my opinions and downsides. I suppose I should have just suggested the ol' Motor Vehicle, Tree, and Alcohol" method!


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

im a fitter/welder/fabricator by trade...15 years...

me personally, id bend it back straight and not think twice about it...now maybe if it was a carhauler trailer or for a tractor or something, mite be different story...but for a gheenoe or a jonboat....straighten her out...lite pole, truck and a tractor or a comealong, couple straps or chains....done!!....just be careful....its tube, it will kink(crimp)...

id offer to do it for you(just for the fun of it), but youre a lil out of my yardpass range...lol


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > "It's only a Gheenoe" until somebody T-bones it going 60 and breaks off the trailer at the repair point and the "only a Gheenoe" and whats left of the trailer sails across the intersection into a bus stop full of pedestrians. But that could never happen. Could it? Could a lawyer make a case that you where at fault? Here in the good 'ol US of A?
> > Naw, never.
> >
> > There is no half azzed way to fix it in regards to public safety, period. Sorry, but I had to point that out.
> ...


Whatever, have you ever been involved with an un-insured motorist multi-vehicle accident? The lawyers go after everybody. Is this guy willing to live with that should it happen even if he isn't sued? That was my main point. 

Who gives a flyin' crap what the trailer mfg does, it's their liability. Do they rebend bent steel? 

Sorry for trying to help, you are obviously the expert on this so I'll leave this one to you.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, I think this thread is on pace to get more play than the peeve thread. 

mm, I dunno, but looking at the picture it looks like it IS kinked already, as you and captron know there is a BIG difference between a slow bend and a kink. Naturally no one of has the benefit of a first hand inspection here, but based on that picture my money is on a kink and pushing it back straight anyway you can think of is looking for trouble.

no matter we're all armchair specialists with the information given...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh I got it Chopper! Ready.. this is great! Jack knife the truck.. the other way!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

> > You let your buddy hit with a hammer and let him see how "easy" it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm done,

Let him buy a new trailer, I obviously don't know what I'm talking about.

I do have to ask. Do you weld?

And what's it like worrying about some random event happening? Yes I have been hit by uninsured motorist's and advised by legal counsel how to deal with it. If fact I have had more bad chit happen to me than anyone should ever go through in one life - no fault of mine. Just because they are incompetent, does not mean I am and that's the difference. 

I'm a fab guy - this is no big deal - that's all.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Dont let your friend back anymore trailers! :


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> I'm a fab guy



As in "fab"ulous, "Fab"io, or "fab"rication. 

"D"-All the above. ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

> > I'm a fab guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohhhhhhhh the places I could go with this post. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > I'm a fab guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got there before I had the time...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Capt. Ron,

Yeah I weld, since 9th grade. TIG, MIG, stick. not to mention the gas arts. Welded rail cars in Novi MI working my way to a position on a Laker (Great Lakes freighter). Got sick of it eventually and moved on. Welded fire sprinkler pipe for a few years, helped build the company owners race car. Helped friends build dirt track cars and much more. Nowadays only weld when I need to fix something. Don't do much physical work ever since I side swiped a semi who changed lanes as I was passing him at a high rate of speed. Their lawyer contended that I tried to commit suicide using his truck. Lawyers...

I always think of the worst case senario. It's the way I am. It has saved more than just my tush many times, so I am okay with it. All I'm saying is that it could happen and could he live with that. I couldn't. Funny thing is I'm not the only one here that feels the same way. 

You are right bending it back is no big deal. It is his personal choice if that is good enough for him. He asked the question, I responded with my opinion.

My opinion is that it is better off left as is than trying to bend it back. Cutting and welding it would be the best solution barring full replacement IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

> Capt. Ron,
> 
> Yeah I weld, since 9th grade. TIG, MIG, stick. not to mention the gas arts. Welded rail cars in Novi MI working my way to a position on a Laker (Great Lakes freighter). Got sick of it eventually and moved on. Welded fire sprinkler pipe for a few years, helped build the company owners race car. Helped friends build dirt track cars and much more. Nowadays only weld when I need to fix something. Don't do much physical work ever since I side swiped a semi who changed lanes as I was passing him at a high rate of speed. Their lawyer contended that I tried to commit suicide using his truck. Lawyers...
> 
> ...


 

See, we're not that far apart. ;D ;D

I certainly agree that it's better left alone.

The fact that you weld tells me you understand my point about the repair. Certainly with your stated experience, your repair would exceed the quality of the trailer and that was basically what I was saying.

Like I said, I have had more bad stuff happen - no fault of mine and have a lawyer on call. I just do what I know is right and let him deal with the rest. When in doubt, I call him first - he trained me well. :

As far as your mental stability and your driving habit's - maybe that's where the cold one comes in. ;D ;D ;D ;D

All that said, he has been given more than enough information to make an intelligent decision. Do with it what he may.

l8tr,
CR


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Let's not get carried away guys thats for the FS forum.  I was open to all opinons and suggestions and appreciate hearing them.

Already considerd jackknifing the other way  ;D

His dad has a Manual "come along" wench and says it would bend it right back. It's not severe damange so im not freaking out about the safty liablity issue. I'd rather bend it back and face a slim chance of that kind of accident, especailly the RARE saniro that was mentioned, this is coming from someone (ME) who was just t-boned 4 weeks ago from a red light runner and had our mini van totalled. Part of the reason I was letting my buddy drive, my tow vheicle was destroyed. I think i'll be the one doing the driving when i get a pickup.

And in my opinion small trailers are worth half of what we have to pay for them overall, total rip offs. Theres no high performence or high quality components in a $500-$600 dollar trailer whatsoever, My van was a total loss from 45mph force of a Toyota Corrola, a little galvanized trailer IS absolutly going to snap if its hit at that point from 60mph and fly into a pile of people, weather I just drove off the dealer new or had it welded after jackknifing.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> If it's a tilt trailer, the tounge is seperate from the "frame" of the trailer, you can unbolt the bent one, and get a new section of galvanized square tube from any trailer supply shop. It'll cost about $40, and a little bit of drilling, and it'll look like new..



X2


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

with your setup your tounge wieght is probally very low 
just bend it back check your area for a truck or industrial repair shop 
take your noe off ask if you can use there vise for a second "usally the vise size in these shops are large" take off the jack and nose the bent section up into the vise get a cheatter bar and pull four ft would do it 
good luck 
P.S.was it your GF in FS with the snook?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Let's not get carried away guys thats for the FS forum.  I was open to all opinons and suggestions and appreciate hearing them.
> 
> Already considerd jackknifing the other way  ;D
> 
> ...



tanner has serious competition ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Cap't. Ron wrote;
See,  we're not that far apart.  ;D ;D


I was holding back. ;D

Seriously, I was a little overboard with the senario. Also, I was razzing about the lawyers because I think I remember that there is one on here, maybe misplaced humor. I know they have a job to do and it isn't an easy one.

I based my concerns on a little incident at the ramp 2-3 weeks ago when a boat was being pulled out next to ours as we were getting in. The saftey pin that holds the ball latch down "broke" (according to the boat owner). I didn't see any parts. Anyway, his boat starts wildly bouncing down the ramp deflecting off the dock towards my boat and family. His friend still in the boat, in a panic, fires up the motor which is still tilted up. He puts it in forward while trying to tilt the motor down and hoping to run the trailer back up the ramp. So here is this 22' boat with a 200hp shredder headed straight for my family. Luckily all that happened is that we got soaked.

I've also been the victim of a 12' alum. boat and trailer coming lose from it's TV on I-95 in front of me. The chains held but the boat came off the trailer and introduced itself to the front of my GM. I've personally had an axle break on a 4,000lb boat and been in another truck with an out of control trailer having its way with its master. 

So I'm a little gun shy when it comes to safety.

I know its only a Gheenoe but its only a Gheenoe trailer also, add in other factors it could get ugly. Their must be a fare amount of the boat as tongue weight, add the stresses of road travel. That weight and stress would multiply by some degree. Too much to worry about for me. 

I agree welding is the best solution. 


"If you want your trailer held, you must weld" Johnny Cochran 1995


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Unshore, what laker did you work on? I grew up watching these boats go up and down the St. Clair River in Port Huron!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Unshore, what laker did you work on?  I grew up watching these boats go up and down the St. Clair River in Port Huron!


I wish!  No, never, sorry if it mislead anybody. What I meant by "working my way to"  was following a path that was directed to me by people in the trade. Welding experience was just one step in that direction. The condensed version came out wrong. The reason that I mentioned it was to point out how serious I was about my welding and metallurgy. Not just anybody can walk on to a laker, you got to be really good. But I didn't want to say all that and sound all full of myself, only just a little bit. I've seen Cap't Ron's work and I had to reach deep! :-/

Parental pressure about my safety (Fitz. still fresh on their minds and four lost relatives to a storm while they were sailing.) and other factors (met a girl) changed my plans. 

Portage lake, Kewennaw waterway, Kewennaw breakers, and the Detroit River were my favorite vantage points.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

OK what if you utilize two hydraulic jacks to straighten the tongue. Between each jack and the trailer tongue place a flat piece of 0.5 or greater aluminum (steel or other metal would work as well) now use the two jacks to push the two pieces of metal together forcing the tongue straight. 
Now that it is straight, weld on two support plates. one on each side of the tongue running along the length of the tongue.

Then again it has been said that you can just unbolt the tongue and buy a new one to replace it


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

If that were my trailer i'd unbolt the hitch , jack, and everything else. Then either slide a big pipe or sqare tubing over it the bend it back or if that doesn't do it i'd heat it up with the torch. heating it could weaken the metal depending on how it was treated in the first place and how you cool it.

But then i'd just find a piece of square tubing that would slide snuggly over it and weld both ends and paint it. the only problem you might have is your U bolts for your jack not fitting right. but you can always drill and tap holes and bolt her up. thats just what i'd do.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

UN-Shore i saw that same exact thing, some dudes loaded there boat on a rickety old van and pulled out of the water and the whole ball came of the vheicle and had the boat going up like this ./ more funny than anything... but i wouldnt want to be behind someone like that :-?

0-gravity, no, that wasn't me


Go to the spruce creek boat launch if you want to see some pimped out trailers, you see it all, totally rusted, PVC piped home made trailers, trailers of two different makes peiced together, home made 2x4 bunks, ect


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

> Cap't. Ron wrote;
> See, we're not that far apart. ;D ;D
> 
> 
> ...



Hate to break this to you, but that picture has been floating around the i-net for some time and it's a well documented case using zip ties and duct tape.  ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

